# Approx. how long to plow 1 acre



## sixtwojoe (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi, I am just starting to plow this year as an add on to my landscaping business. I am quoting our church and it is approx. one acre. It is a pretty easy lot not really many obstacles. I was wondering how long you think it would take to plow an acre. I also am quoting salt from a tailgate salter. I was guessing $20.00 per bag. Maybe 5 bags???? Thanks for any help. Joe


----------



## Duplantisjj (Sep 28, 2004)

Depends on your experience level, the layout of lot, where you need to pile snow,,,,,, my parking lot is about 3/4 acre, my first time plowing ever took me 2 hours. (but I was teaching myself how to plow).......Now it takes me about 45 minutes....Learning to successfully windrow saved me a LOT of time  The key. I'm learning, is too move the snow over with the least amount of return trips over the same spot (like trail offs, missed spots, etc). Going around Light poles take most of my time. :realmad: 

Good Luck.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

You may want to rethink your salt pricing. The going rate in this area is around $90 to $125 a ton. At your rate, it would be $500 a ton for 80# bags and $800 a ton for 50s. I am not sure which you are using. This detail could cost you the account(s) all together.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Metro Lawn said:


> You may want to rethink your salt pricing. The going rate in this area is around $90 to $125 a ton. At your rate, it would be $500 a ton for 80# bags and $800 a ton for 50s. I am not sure which you are using. This detail could cost you the account(s) all together.


Wow, you have to pay quite a bit. Around here it's $45 - $55 per ton. For a tailgate spreader you have to buy bags, is sad. Too expensive.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

sixtwojoe said:


> Hi, I am just starting to plow this year as an add on to my landscaping business. I am quoting our church and it is approx. one acre. It is a pretty easy lot not really many obstacles. I was wondering how long you think it would take to plow an acre. I also am quoting salt from a tailgate salter. I was guessing $20.00 per bag. Maybe 5 bags???? Thanks for any help. Joe


It should take about 40 minutes to a hour depending on snow amount and equipment and how you windrow it and stack it. Salt here is about 3.29 for 50 pound bags at the moment when bought by the skid or 4.50/bag for 80 lbs ones (I prefer the 50 pound bags myself) Speading 50 lb bags for 20 each including salt is pretty steep price wise (here anyways)


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I agree with (duplantisjj) learn how to windrow the snow it cuts a lot of time I get $15 per #50 bag up here of Calcium.I just found #80 bags of salt @ Joint Clutch & Gear for $3.99 a bag, but you have to by it by the pallet.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

That's the bad thing about doing it from the bags here. By bulk, we are getting around $150 per ton (120 for real large lots - pro rated). With bag salt, you can't compare to that. We get $15 per bag for 80# bags. That adds up to around $375 per ton. Now, take into consideration that you ARE getting more salt per ton with bagged salt, than with bulk. I know this sounds like the preverbial ton of feathers/ton of bricks thing, but it is true. Bagged salt is much dryer than bulk salt. Anyway, there is no way we could put our bagged salt prices onto any larger lots and be competitive in bids. It costs us $90 for 1 1/2 yards of bulk salt (V box filled). A pallet of 80 pounders (30) costs us around $100 (3.25 per bag). This amounts to 2400 lbs.. Our billing comes out to real close to the same for all the smaller places (1/4 acre of lot or less). These places have a much higher markup than than the big places. 

Now, what one friend of mine does, is since he has a place to keep his pick-up (1 ton), and doesn't use it for anything else, is he buys bulk salt, and shovels it into his tailgate spreader. I considered this option, but didn't want to totally destroy my pickup bed with salt in it. I also drive and use this truck all winter. So, I purchased some large tubs by Rubbermaid. I tried these by first emtying some bags into a couple of them to see how they would hold up. I figured I could just line them up, and have bulk dumped into them. Well, it didn't work. They got too cold, and cracked. Also, they expanded out when filled, and I had a hard time getting the lids back on. I figured they would seal right up...not so. I would still like to come up with some sort of idea for this (thought about a bedliner but it would trap stuff underneath, eventually). I figure as long as I could keep it covered rather well, it would work... I don't know though. Maybe a couple of galvanized horse troughs with some custom made elastic covers....


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

We charge salt by application, the price is based on bagged salt , I use bulk , therefore my profit margins are higher when i use bulk . I use bagged when bulk is not available . Pricing by the application takes some experience figuring the application rates , but the lower cost of bulk salt and the higher efficency of the v box equates to higher margins to the contractor. 
( plus I hate loading bags )


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Runner said:


> That's the bad thing about doing it from the bags here. By bulk, we are . I would still like to come up with some sort of idea for this QUOTE]
> 
> Use a Fiberglass/Plastic molded tool box. is large and stronger than the tubs. check weeight limit before you load it up. line inside with those old cracked tubs even that thin layer will give it some xtra strength. Or you could buy the Stainless steel nice looking one. But to load the salt and keep it dry the molded tool box can even be mounted more towads the center of the bed as well.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

It really is amazing how various regions pay much different rates for salt. In NYC i pay $63 -75 a ton bulk only. They load my 1.5 w/ crappy wet salt ..that i usually wind up digging out the auger once a storm...sometimes its the spreader..not able to break up the rocks and other times b/c the spreader just sux (Thats a whole other story). In addition #80 lbs (30) goes for 6.50 a bag PRE SEASON ONLY pick up one pallet min. Some complex's pay me $175/$300 per application. I can usually do about 6 complex's with about 2.5 yards. Sometimes I'd rather just salt than plow..I guess it is all relative to the area..
Good luck.. Be well..
Jack


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

bolensdriver said:


> Wow, you have to pay quite a bit. Around here it's $45 - $55 per ton. For a tailgate spreader you have to buy bags, is sad. Too expensive.


That is the price we charge for it. We pay around $48 a ton if our stock runs out. If we get it direct from Morton it is much cheaper by the train load.


----------

